# Any input on a hotel or property near the Air Canada Ctr?



## InsuranceMan (Dec 4, 2012)

Taking daughter and her friend for her sweet 16 to see One Direction on July 9, 2013.

Looking for the best value for 1 night, possibly 2, close to the Center.  I always get good info from Tuggers, so here's hoping someone knows the area and can give some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 5, 2012)

*One King West*



InsuranceMan said:


> Taking daughter and her friend for her sweet 16 to see One Direction on July 9, 2013.
> 
> Looking for the best value for 1 night, possibly 2, close to the Center.  I always get good info from Tuggers, so here's hoping someone knows the area and can give some advice.
> 
> Thanks!



Have a look at One King West.  You can get a one bedroom suite for $329 which may be what you need with two teenage girls.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 5, 2012)

*Novotel*



InsuranceMan said:


> Taking daughter and her friend for her sweet 16 to see One Direction on July 9, 2013.
> 
> Looking for the best value for 1 night, possibly 2, close to the Center.  I always get good info from Tuggers, so here's hoping someone knows the area and can give some advice.
> 
> Thanks!



If you want a standard room with two queen beds the Novotel Toronto Centre has one for $145.  Novotel is really close to the ACC and there are many restaurants on Esplanade.  It's also close to the St. Lawrence Market which is good for lunch. Their one BR suite is more expensive than One King West.


----------

